# Dog Whisperer-GSD



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Tonight on National Geographic Cesar is supposed to be working with two GSDs. I think this is a new episode, it comes on at 8 pm CST.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

I Fiance' just called me from offshore and told me the same thing, LOL


----------



## Tarheel (Sep 6, 2009)

I read one of his books. Some of his methods are a little questionable.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

It says: Two GSDs who get along fine at home, but are at each others throats when at daycare.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I am watching it now, they just attacked each other and they managed to get it on film.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

That was a pretty horrible fight! One dog had the others genitals!


----------



## Deux (Aug 16, 2009)

So how did it end? I do not get that channel! And I ALWAYS WISHED he would do a GSD show because I was sure he would get bit!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

He used a prong collar and jerked it, not sure if they had the prong on already, basically he tuaght the owner how to calm down the male who would get very excited and cause the female to attack him to as she did not like his over excitement.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

So, she went for his balls?


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

In what context did he jerk the collar?


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: aubieThat was a pretty horrible fight! One dog had the others genitals!


I'm sorry but I laughed so hard when I read this I spit my soda...


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BlackPuppySo, she went for his balls?


Isn't that what human ladies do when they get







at a guy??


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: TitonsDad
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BlackPuppySo, she went for his balls?
> ...


Sometimes.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

The dogs started fighting in the car and they pulled the male out and the female grabbed what ever she could and it was his private thing, not sure he had his peanuts still. 

Ceaser jerked the prong up when the dog started to act like he was gonna get excited or into the other dog. I don't nithing about prongs but I felt bad for the dogs. They stopped right away maybe it was painful? He also taught the owners how to be pack leaders of course.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

He jerked the collar to help convince the dog that he/she shouldn't behave like that - what is wrong with that? Would it be better to let them fight?

BTW a prong collar is actually easier on the dog than a regular slip collar! I know because before I ever used on my dog, I put one on my wrist and yanked it very hard. The slip collar pinched worse!


----------



## Deux (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh my!

Oh my goodness!


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

I don't think prongs are that bad, if used correctly. I tried one on my thigh before I put it on Stryder. 

I am assuming that the male on the Caesar episode was intact?? I didn't watch it last night


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Didn't look like the male was intact - they showed him being flipped over in the truck (when the two were fighting and the trainer was trying to break them up) and there were no danglies there. He was one anxious boy though - think I'd have attacked him too if I were a dog. He did that high pitched screamy whine when he got all excited/nervous/anxious.


----------

